# [HowTo] Suchen im PCGHX-Forum - Die Suchfunktion



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

*Einleitung*

Jeder kennt sie, die Suchmaschine schlechthin - Google. Ein Stichwort genügt und schon hat man gefunden was man gesucht hat. Aber es gibt noch mehr Suchmaschinen im Web. Und dazu gehört auch unsere Forumeigene Suchmaschine. Um so nötiger wird diese Funktion, wenn man bereits die Größe dieses Forums sieht. Zehntausende Themen, Hunderttausende Beiträge. Groß ist da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Gesuchte bereits vorhanden ist und alle Fragen aufklärt. Schnell ist Zeit gespart, die man in das Erstellen eines neuen Threads investieren müsste. 

In der folgenden Anleitung möchte ich euch erklären wie die Suchfunktion zu bedienen ist, Tipps für das gezielte und effektive Suchen, sowie Antworten auf allgemeine Fragen geben. 

*Inhaltsverzeichnis

*

Einleitung
Kapitel 1 - Die allgemeinen Funktionen für das schnelle Suchen
Kapitel 2 - Die erweiterte Suche
Kapitel 3 - Suchen mit Hilfe der Boolschen Logik
Kapitel 4 - Die Blogsuche
Kapitel 5 - Suchen im Thread selbst
Kapitel 6 - FAQ Suchfunktion
Kapitel 7 - Ein paar abschließende Worte
 



*Kapitel 1 - Die allgemeinen Funktionen für das schnelle Suchen*

*Suchen von der Hauptseite aus*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf der Hauptseite des Forum, befindet sich in der oberen blauen Leiste der Link zur Suchfunktion ("*Suchen*"). Mit einem Links-Klick öffnet sich eine erweiterte Suchmaske in die schnell ein Stichwort eingetippt werden kann. Mit einem Klick auf "Erweiterte Suche" wird man auf eine spezielle Suchseite geleitet, bei der sich weitere Parameter festlegen und einzelne Bereiche des Forum durchsuchen lassen können (dazu siehe Kapitel 2). Ebenso lassen sich die Blogs im Forum durchsuchen (dazu siehe Kapitel 4). 

"*Zeige Themen*" führt dazu, dass Suchtreffer mit dem Threadtitel angezeigt werden. "*Zeige Beiträge*" führt dazu, dass Suchtreffer in den jeweiligen Beiträgen angezeigt werden (Beispiel siehe Bild - Suchwort "Fallout 3")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Anzeige nach Beiträgen - Anzeige nach Titel
*

Die Stichwortsuche* führt euch auf eine Seite, in der besonders oft gesuchte Stichworte aufgeführt sind. Klickt ihr auf eines dieser Stichworte, werdet ihr sofort zu Seite mit den Suchtreffern geleitet, ohne weitere Einstellungen vornehmen zu müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


*TIPPS*

Zwar ist die Suche von der Hauptseite aus schnell und übersichtlich zu bedienen, jedoch ist die Treffgenauigkeit extrem niedrig. Es empfiehlt sich immer die "erweiterte Suche" zu verwenden

Mit einem Rechtsklick auf "Suchen" > "Link öffnen" kommt ihr direkt auf die "erweiterte Suchmaske" 

Beachtet, dass Wörter unter drei Buchstaben (der die das) oder Zahlen ignoriert werden.






*Kapitel 2 - die erweiterte Suche*

*Mittel zum schnellen, sicheren Finden

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


Mit der "*erweiterten Suche*" stehen euch mehr Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, um die Suchergebnisse genauer einzugrenzen und den Sucherfolg weiter zu erhöhen.

Die Suche nach *Schlüsselworten* kann auf zwei Arten ausgeführt werden. Entweder werden die Beiträge aller User nach dem Schlüsselwort durchsucht (Standard) oder es wird nur der Titel der Threads durchsucht. 

Wollt ihr nur von einem bestimmten Forum Mitglied Beiträge finden, könnt ihr über die rechte Maske "*Benutzername*" die Suchergebnisse filtern lassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kennt ihr nur einen Teil des Namens, bietet eine Auto-Vervollständigung die Möglichkeit die Namen komplett anzeigen zu lassen (siehe Bild). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch hier ist es wieder möglich nur Beiträge oder nur den Threadtitel durchsuchen zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die* Suchoptionen *bieten die Möglichkeit Suchergebnisse zu ordnen und in verschiedene Weise anzeigen zu lassen ("Treffer sortieren nach..."). Rechts davon sind alle Foren und Unterforen in einer Liste dargestellt. *Wählt ihr eines der Foren aus, wird nur in diesem Forum (z.B. Grafikkarten) gesucht*. Etwaige Unterforen können mit durchsucht werden oder wenn dies nicht erwünscht ist Außen vor gelassen werden ("Unterforen ebenfalls durchsuchen"). 



*TIPPS*

Es hat sich als effektiv herausgestellt, zunächst nur die Threadtitel durchsuchen zu lassen und dann die Beiträge. Folge sind weniger Suchtreffer, aber wesentlich genauere.

Wenn euch kein passendes Schlüsselwort einfällt, denkt einfach drüber nach, wie ihr einen Threadtitel formulieren würdet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch, dass schon jemand anderes mit dem gleichen oder ähnlichen Titel einen Thread eröffnet hat

Die Blogsuche ist etwas eingeschränkt. Hat aber eine eigene "erweiterte Suche". Bedenkt das, wenn ihr auf die Suche geht (mehr Kapitel 4).

Falls ihr vorhabt auf Ergebnisse der Suche zu verweisen, dann beachtet, dass die Ergebnisse nur eine bestimmte Zeit anzeigbar sind und wieder gelöscht werden.




*Kapitel 3 - Suchen mit Hilfe der Boolschen Logik*

Vielleicht bekannt aus bestimmten Tabellenkalkulationen. Mit Hilfe der Bool'schen Operatoren lassen sich Suchergebnisse nochmal genauer filtern. Ich erläutere hier die drei am meisten gebrauchten Operatoren "AND", "OR" und "NOT".

Zunächst einmal *allgemein* ausgedrückt:

*b3:= b1 AND b2;*
 Der Wert von b3 ist dann TRUE, wenn b1 und ("AND") b2 TRUE sind. Ist eine der beiden (oder auch beide) FALSE, dann ist b3 ebenfalls FALSE.  


*b3:= b1 OR b2;*
 Der Wert von b3 ist dann TRUE, wenn b1 oder ("OR") b2 TRUE ist. Ist also einer (oder beide) TRUE, dann ist auch b3 TRUE, sind beide FALSE, ist auch b3 FALSE.  


*b1:= NOT b2;*
 Der Wert von b1 ist dann TRUE, wenn der von b2 FALSE ist. Die NOT Verknüpfung "dreht den Wert der Variablen um". 


*BEISPIEL

AND*
Möchtest du den Stromverbrauch einer HD4870 erfahren, gibst du bei "Schlüsselworte" ohne Klammern: [Stromverbrauch AND HD4870] ein. So bekommst du nur Titel und Beiträge angezeigt, die diese Worte *gemeinsam zum Inhalt haben*.

*OR
*Möchtest du Beiträge/Titel finden, die entweder HD4870 ODER die 260GTX zum Inhalt haben, gibst du bei "Schlüsselworte" ohne Klammern: [HD4870 OR 260GTX] ein. So bekommst du nur Beiträge und Titel angezeigt, *eines dieser beiden Worte zum Inhalt haben*.

*NOT
*Möchtest du Beiträge/Titel finden, die ausschließlich sich zum Phenom II äußern und nicht zu Intel Prozessoren, dann gibst du folgendes ein: [Phenom II NOT Intel C2D]. Beachte dabei, dass "II" bei der Suche ignoriert wird, weil weniger als drei Zeichen. So bekommst du* nur Beiträge/Titel zum Phenom (II) und keine zu Intel* Prozessoren. 






*Kapitel 4 - Die Blogsuche*

*Blogen macht Spaß und die Suche auch


*Auch die *Blogsuche* lässt sich schnell über die Hauptseite erreichen ("Suchen" > Blogs durchsuchen > "erweiterte Suche"). Leider bietet die Blogsuche nicht die detaillierten Einstellmöglichkeiten, wie die Forumsuche. Allerdings kann man auch hier bereits auswählen, ob man den *Titel und den Text* durchsuchen will oder nur den *Titel. *Kommentare zu Blogs lassen sich ebenfalls durchsuchen. Wer das nicht will macht ein Häkchen bei "Kommentare nicht durchsuchen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 



*TIPPS*

Dadurch, dass noch so viele Blogs erstellt wurden ist es durchaus ratsam den Titel und den Text zu durchsuchen.

Auch besteht die Möglichkeit nach Stichworten zu suchen.





*Kapitel 5 - Suchen im Thread selbst*
* 
Die Geschichte vom Monster-Sammelthread und den 1.000 Beiträgen

*
Manchmal spuckt die Suchfunktion einen hilfreichen Thread aus, der leider über *1.000 Beiträge* bereits enthält. Als Beispiel muss hier unser Fallout 3 *Sammelthread* herhalten. 

Wer keine Lust hat jeden Beitrag einzeln durchzulesen, klickt oben rechts in der zweiten blauen Leiste unter der Seitenangabe auf "*Thema durchsuchen*" (siehe Bild).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier öffnet sich wieder eine Maske in der das Schlüsselwort direkt eingegeben werden kann oder eine "erweiterte Suche" möglich ist. Die "*erweiterte Suche*" bietet leider eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten. Es können *Beiträge von* bestimmten *Forummitgliedern* gesucht werden. Ebenso ist eine *Sortierung nach Datum* möglich.

Sucht ihr beispielsweise nach Tipps zu "Megaton", könnt ihr dieses Wort suchen lassen. Es werden dann alle Beiträge aufgelistet, die das Wort "Megaton" enthalten. 

Wenn ihr zu dem jeweiligen Beitrag kommen wollt, müsste ihr im obigen Fall "*AW: [Sammelthread] Fallout 3*" anklicken. NICHT das Fett geschriebene "[Sammelthread Fallout 3]"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


 


*Kapitel 6 - FAQ Suchfunktion*
* 
Frage
*Ist es möglich auf Suchergebnisse zu verlinken?

*Antwort
*Ja, allerdings bleiben die Ergebnisse nicht dauerhaft bestehen. Der Link würde dann nur auf die Suchmaske der erweiterten Suche führen, aber keine Ergebnisse anzeigen.

----------

*Frage*
Was passiert, wenn ich bereits einen Thread eröffnet habe, die Suche aber gute Ergebnisse hätte liefern können?

*Antwort
*Nach einem Hinweis durch einen Moderator wird der Thread geschlossen. Sollten weitergehende Fragen/Probleme auftauchen, kann der Thread wieder geöffnet werden

----------

*Frage*
Was durchsucht die Suchfunktion? Auch mein Benutzerprofil?

*Antwort*
Die Suchfunktion durchsucht nur Beiträge, Titel und Blogeinträge. Allerdings keine Benutzerprofile oder Fotoalben.

----------

*Frage*
Wo kann ich Verbesserungsvorschläge für die Suchfunktion schreiben?

*Antwort*
Du kannst im Feedback-Bereich zum PCGHX-Forum einen Thread eröffnen oder besser, gleich im Thread zum "HowTo: Suchfunktion"
*Kapitel 7 - Ein paar abschließende Worte*
 
Es ist IMMER ratsam, bevor ihr einen neuen Thread eröffnet die Suchfunktion zu benutzen. Sollte nämlich das Thema bereits mehrfach vorhanden sein, wird euer Thread ganz schnell geschlossen. Davon habt ihr nix, davon hat die Moderation nix. Außer arbeit.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gerne zu haben. Schreibt mit bitte eure Vorschläge zu diesem HowTo. Das hilft euch, das hilft mir. Die Arbeit mache ich gerne.

Wenn das HowTo für euch weniger hilfreich war, dann wäre es gut zu wissen, woran das gelegen hat und was ihr erwartet habt.

--------------------
Changelog
16.02.2009 Veröffentlichung
17.02.2009 Boll'sche Operatoren hinzugefügt


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

Den brauch ich


----------



## Der Dudelsack (16. Februar 2009)

Find ich gut das das mal jemand gemacht hat.
Jetzt weiß wenigstens jeder wie er mit der SuMa umzugehen hat!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2009)

Super gemacht, Kompliment!
Jetzt muss nur noch auf diesen Thread deutlich hingewiesen werden, z.B. per Announcement.


----------



## boss3D (16. Februar 2009)

Da ich schon ewig hier dabei bin, weiß ich in etwa, welche Threads es gibt und benutze die SuFu daher nur selten ...

Allgemein gesehen, würde ich sie aber als nutzlos einstufen. Irgendwie erinnert mich die SuFu an googel: 90 % aller Treffer = Mist und 10 % möglicherweise brauchbar.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ja auch schon was länger da und brauche sie eigentlich wie boss3D nicht und wenn dann ist sie mir auch nicht fremd. 

Aber ich finde es Klasse das du das How-To für die ganzen andern User erstellt hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Da ich schon ewig hier dabei bin, weiß ich in etwa, welche Threads es gibt und benutze die SuFu daher nur selten ...
> 
> Allgemein gesehen, würde ich sie aber als nutzlos einstufen. Irgendwie erinnert mich die SuFu an googel: 90 % aller Treffer = Mist und 10 % möglicherweise brauchbar.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Mir ging (Vergangenheit) es auch so, dass ich die Suchfunktion nicht brauchte, weil ich wusste, wo was war. Aber jetzt brauch ich sie etwas öfter.

Nicht vergessen. Die Umfrage gilt nur für das HowTo. Nicht wie hilfreich oder nutzlos die Suchfunktion an sich ist.

Was ich noch dringend bräuchte wären gute Fragen für das FAQ-Kapitel.


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

Sehr gutes HowTo 

Das können wir dann immer weiter verlinken.


----------



## klefreak (16. Februar 2009)

bei mir gibt`s noch Probleme bei manchen Bildern, da ist praktisch nur die Miniaturansicht sichtbar aber der interne Link zur großen Version fehlt 

ansonsten ist das How To gut !

mfg Klemens

EDIT:  du könntest mittels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> bei mir gibt`s noch Probleme bei manchen Bildern, da ist praktisch nur die Miniaturansicht sichtbar aber der interne Link zur großen Version fehlt
> 
> EDIT:  du könntest mittels
> 
> ...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. Februar 2009)

super idee und super umsetzung


----------



## boss3D (17. Februar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> super idee und super umsetzung


... und bereits verlinkt.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kmf (17. Februar 2009)

Müsste jetzt nur noch mit dem Prädikat "Wichtig" versehen werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal das FAQ-Kapitel etwas erweitert. Sagen wir mal Version 1.0 ist fertig. Ich bin dankbar für jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag!


----------



## Falk (17. Februar 2009)

Hat sich eigentlich jemand mal mit der "Boolean Search" beschäftigt? Eigentlich sollten alle Benutzergruppen dafür freigeschaltet sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

Falk schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich jemand mal mit der "Boolean Search" beschäftigt? Eigentlich sollten alle Benutzergruppen dafür freigeschaltet sein.



Dumm gefragt. Was ist denn das?


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

Boolsche Logik mit in die Suche eingeben, "AND" "OR" und so weiter. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

Ah, OK. Immer diese Fachbegriffe..

Ich werde das ergänzen und ausführlich in einem extra Kapitel erläutern.

[X] DONE


----------



## Falk (18. Februar 2009)

Ja, super erklärt. Gerade die boolschen Operatoren können helfen, wirklich gute Suchergebnisse zu kriegen, wenn man sie richtig einsetzt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Februar 2009)

Diesen Thread samt Hinweis auf Benutzung der Forensuche sollte man gleich im Menü "Neues Thema erstellen" verlinken - falls machbar.

Ansonsten - super geschriebenes HowTo @Pokerclock


----------



## klefreak (20. März 2009)

gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, dass auch geschlossene Tread gezielt durchsucht werden können??

wenn man bei der Suche ein unterkapitel auswählen will, kann man maximal "alle geöfneten treads" auswählen, wenn ich aber nach einem Beitrag suche der in nem geschlióssenen ist, dann kann ich den ja nicht finden ;( (oder nur umständlich über einige Ecken)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

na das teil hätte ich schonma vorher finden sollen, hätte mir aber einigen aufwand beim suchen gespart.. besten dank


----------

